# powermac g5 ne boote plus!!!!



## wobble (11 Juillet 2006)

ma config: powermac g5 powerpc bi 2ghz
                 2go de ram , 2 dd internes sata maxtor, carte radeon 9800 pro
                 mac os tiger 10.4.7


j éteind mon ordi puis decide de le rallumer et la plus rien!!!! plus de boot
j ai deux os X sur les 2 dd internes, et un os X en dvd dans le super drive
les ventilos tournent , le ventilo de la carte graphique tourne aussi...
par contre aucun acces avec le clavier en usb quelque soit le port usb utilisé...!!!
de plus le temoin lumineux blanc de la tour s allume lors du démarrage puis s'éteind immédiatement!!!!


j ai fait des tests:

- retrait de la ram ajouté 
- enlèvement de la pile carte mère
- défichage de la prise secteur de la tour
- vérification de toutes les connections
- retrait de tous les périphériques

rien n y fait je ne boote pas, on dirait que les dd ne tournent pas mais chauffent donc semblent bien alimenter par la carte mère.....


AU SECOURS, si qqun a une idée.........MERCI


----------



## wip (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour 

J'ai quasiment la même config que toi et du coup, je me sens concerné...  

Tu sembles avoir fait tout ce qu'il fallait et à part un court circuit (tu as essayé de passer un coup d'aspirateur dans le G5 ?) ou un problème de carte mère, je vois pas trop.
Tu dis que les ventillos tournent, alors que la diode en facade est éteinte ?
As tu essayé d'enlever les 2 DD et de démarrer sur le DVD ?

Bon courage, 

@+


----------



## wobble (12 Juillet 2006)

aspirateur pas encore mais j ai enlevé la poussière.....

je vais essayer la dernière manip avec un tigre dans le lecteur dvd sans dd internes connectés...

 merci pour l'aide mais je sens que la carte mère a rendue l'âme en à peine 8 mois et ca va me couter la peau des fesses....


----------



## wobble (12 Juillet 2006)

seule nouveauté la souris s'allume sur tous les ports usb mais tjrs pas de clavier car a mon avis pas de bang au démarrage donc le clavier ne monte pas....


----------



## wip (12 Juillet 2006)

Si ton G5 à 8 mois, tu es encore sous garantie non ?


----------



## Benjimac (12 Juillet 2006)

Quelques info sur le site Apple Support

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300552

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300341

Quelques conseils (et manipulation) en fonction des sympt&#244;mes.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PowerMac G5 Dual Core PPC 2GHz 1Go RAM,  OS X 10.4.7
Imac G5 2GHz , 1.5 Go RAM, OS X 10.4.7
Imac Intel Core Duo 2GHz, 1Go RAL, OS X 10.4.7
PowerBook G3 233Mhz. OS 9.2 et X 10.2


----------



## Jack Dell (18 Juillet 2006)

Si tu tentes de l'éteindre et de le rallumer aussitôt ça fait quoi?
le mien redemarrait au second coup mais finalement le SAV m'a changé un proc.


----------



## Benjimac (24 Juillet 2006)

Sinon tu peut toujours r&#233;initialis&#233; l'alimentation de la machine.

Si c'est un Bi-Core que tu as, il faut :
1) Ouvrir la Machine (une fois le Mac &#233;teint mais et d&#233;brancher)
2) Enlev&#233; les ventilos
3) Il faut appuyer (avec une pointe ou autre) pendant 10s sur le bouton en dessous des emplacements de la RAM, situ&#233; sur la carte m&#233;re.

http://benjamin.breziat.free.fr/Alim.jpg

4) tu remonte le tout et tu boot

Pour un Bi-pro j'en ai aucune id&#233;e, j'ai cherch&#233; un peu sur le support d'apple, mais rien de sp&#233;cial


----------



## wobble (1 Août 2006)

merci tout le monde pour votre aide...
j ai un bi processeur benjimac

j apprecie apple mais cote commercial je suis absolument écoeuré.. verdict du centre apple de ma région carte mère hs
sanction immédiate si je l accepte: 947 euros ttc à débourser

no comment!
avec en prime une carte mere qui sort du refurb c est a dire une carte mere defectueuse  qui a ete reparée et garantie uniquement 3 mois

à nouveau no comment!

resultat de la mésaventure tjrs acheter un mac sous garantie et avec apple care sinon bévue tres onereuse possible.......

le mien etait d occasion sans garantie jamais déballé, un petit coup de malchance et vla l' addition made in steve.....


----------



## kaboum (6 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

ben, juste pour vous dire que mon bi-pro 2x2Ghz avait les m&#234;me symptomes, il fesait le "boieng" du d&#233;part mais pas d'image et que la r&#233;initialisation de la PRAM a sauv&#233; le biniou.
lien: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238-fr

allez...


----------



## Bolive (6 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous !
Wobble, j'ai exactement le même pb que toi ! Même config, même symptômes...
Où en es-tu ?


----------

